# My First Trip to Cuba



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wanted to share pics of my first trip to Cuba. My ticket came courtesy of bobaganoosh in the form of a Romeo Y Julieta #2 (Habanos). The smell of the wrapper was unlike any cigar I have ever had. The richness of the tobacco was incredible. There was also a spice that was different from the spice you would get from a Don Pepin Garcia for example. Bold spice, but not the kind that burns the palate ... if that make any sense. Online sources list this R y J as a medium body smoke. But I found it to be closer to full body. Anyway, thanks Chhristian again for the experience.
I already got a return ticket from a co-worker that just came back from Costa Rica. I covered for him while he was gone. So he gifted me another Romeo Y Julieta this time a churchill. :dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

thank's for sharing. I love the R&J churchill. You will to


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

looks very enjoyable!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Another one turned to the Dark Side.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Those look so good....hope you enjoy you trip thanks for sharing


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Very Nice. I just returned from Canada and had several Habanos missing from my baggae upon my return to the US (yes, I knew the risk). I'll be in Australia next month; hoping on better luck that trip. The good news was that I had a Bomb waiting for me at the house!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Enjoy! And BTW, you seem to have largely settled the great RyJ band debate here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13293

and here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13490&highlight=bands

Seems there was some confusion over whether the Tubos #2 is now sporting the same newer band (and white/red tube) as the Short Churchill. It does! Raol can rest easy.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

thats always a good feeling.

PS I hope you smoked more than one.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice... I had an R&J short churchill a while back... mmmm.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Great cigars! There is nothing quite like that smell (smells like heaven to me).


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:welcome: to the dark side ............


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

kevink868 said:


> Enjoy! And BTW, you seem to have largely settled the great RyJ band debate here:
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13293
> 
> ...


Wow. I had no idea this discussion was happening. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds like you had an enjoyable trip.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a great trip :biggrin: RyJ make some good smokes


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You never forget your first!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

sofaman said:


> You never forget your first!!!


True true.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice smokes. I love the ISOM RyJ's in any size.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are some great smokes. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice! glad you enjoyed the trip!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Grats and hope you enjoy all future trips also


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it man... pretty damn lucky you got 2 in a week! Great pictures.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. That's what it's all about.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats you first... Oh my god i remember my first shakes, chills, High as hell but it was probably rolled in someones back yard in Cuba

Nothing like a good cuban


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Glad you enjoyed it man... pretty damn lucky you got 2 in a week! Great pictures.


What are the odds of that happening? I feel like I should be in Vegas right now :redface:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

is it hard to get visa to go to cuba ........


----------

